# Mother’s Day bike.



## Tim s (May 7, 2021)

I was told a few months ago by my wife that she didn’t need any more bikes but I saw this at the memory lane show and could not resist buying her this for Mother’s Day. Tim


----------



## HEMI426 (May 7, 2021)

Tim, happy wife happy life. My wife Debbie said no more bikes, but I found a schwinn Debbie middle weight and had to get it for her.


----------



## Tim s (May 7, 2021)

That is a beautiful bike and I did not know Schwinn made a Debbie bike. I would bet that is now your wife’s favorite bike? Tim


----------



## HARPO (May 12, 2021)

Tim s said:


> I was told a few months ago by my wife that she didn’t need any more bikes but I saw this at the memory lane show and could not resist buying her this for Mother’s Day. Tim
> 
> View attachment 1406303




That bike alone was worth the trip! Looks like it was barely ever used.


----------



## Tim s (May 12, 2021)

Thanks Harpo, it rides and shifts as nice as it looks. Tim


----------



## AndyA (May 15, 2021)

Better gift than a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Tim s (May 15, 2021)

Yeah man.


----------

